# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي >  >  حبا فى رسول الله (مولد سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم اليوم الثانى )

## سارق الفرح

*قال جل وعلا في الحديث القدسي:
كنت كنزا مخفيا  فاحببت  ان اعرف فخلقت خلقا فتعرفت اليهم. فبي عرفوني 

وقال جل جلاله في حديث قدسي
لاجلك ابرزت الكيان من العمى ولاجلك شفعنا كل الشفعاء .

تحتفل الامة الاسلامية في كل بقاع الرض شرقا ومغربا بمولد النور المحمدي 
حبا وتعزيرا وتوقيرا وتسبيحا 
ولد صلى الله عليه وسلم بعام الفيل فتشعشع نوره ارجاء الكون 
نورا محمديا وشمسا لسماء الانوار وقطبا للجما ل
قال صلى الله عليه وسلم عن نفسه
انتقلت من صلب طاهر الي رحم طيب من لدن آدم الى ان ولدنى ابي وأمي ولم يصبني من سفاح الجاهلية شئ
وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم
انا دعوة ابراهيم وأنا بشرى عيسى (الصحيحين )

يانعم ماطلع الجمال من العمى ***نعم الظهور وجل من يغشاه
هو من عليه الله صلى قدرما***لاتعلم الاكوان كم اهواه
*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم :- 'من صلى علي في يوم ألف صلاة
لم يمت حتى يبشر بالجنة' 

وقال صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم :-'من صلى علي في يوم مائة مرة قضى الله 
له مائة حاجة :سبعين منها لآخرته وثلاثين منها لدنياه '

وقال صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم :-'من صلى على حين يصبح عشرا وحين يمسى 
عشرا أدركته شفاعتي يوم القيامة ' 
وقال صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم :-'من صلى علي واحدة صلى الله عليه عشر 
صلوات وحط عنه عشر خطيئات ورفع له عشر درجات '

وقال صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم :- 'ما من أحد يسلم علي إلا رد الله علي روحي حتى أرد عليه السلام'

وقال صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم:- 'إن أولى
الناس بي يوم القيامة أكثرهم علي صلاة ' 

إذا ضاقت بك الدنيا فلا تقل :
  يارب عندي هم كبير .... ولكن قل :

يا هم لي رب كبيــــــــــر 

قل الكلمات الحلوة هذي
اللهم صلي على محمد سيدنا وعلى آل محمد
سيدناكما صليت على سيدنا  إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد 

وبارك على سيدنامحمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كماباركت على سيدناإبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم : يأتي 
زمان علي أمتي يحبون خمس وينسون خمس ... يحبون الدنيا وينسون الآخرة 
يحبون المال وينسون الحساب يحبون المخلوق
وينسون الخالق يحبون القصور وينسون القبور يحبون المعصية 
وينسون التوبة فإن كان الأمر كذلك ابتلاهم الله بالغلاء والوباء والموت 
الفجأة وجور الحكام. 

*

----------


## مرهف

*
اللهم صلي على حبيبك سيدناومُنجينا 
محمد بن عبدالله وعلى آله وصحبه وتابعيه
صلي الله عليه وسلم
...



*

----------


## reddish

*اللهم صل على الذات المحمدية اللطيفة الاحدية شمس سماء الاسرار ومركز مدار الجلال وقطب فلك الجمال . 
شكرا اخي سارق الفرح الاحتفال بمولد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  فرصة للصلاة على حبيب الله 
*

----------


## جعفر بابكر

*اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك علي سيدنا وحبيبنا وشفيعنا يوم القيامة محمدبن عبدالله عليه افضل الصلاة والتسليم
*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد واله واصحابه اجمعين
                        	*

----------


## عباس التنقر

*اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين
االلهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين
االلهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين
االلهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين
االلهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين
االلهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين
*

----------


## samawal

*صلاة الله وسلامه عليك يا حبيب الله
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الهم صلي وسلم علي اشرف خلق الله
                        	*

----------


## حامدالوالى

*صلى الله على محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم
إِنَّ اللَّهَ وَمَلَائِكَتَهُ يُصَلُّونَ عَلَى النَّبِيِّ يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا صَلُّوا عَلَيْهِ وَسَلِّمُوا تَسْلِيماً
مع الاحترام لاراء الاخوه
فان الاحتفال بالمولد النبوى بدعه
ولم تحدث فى عهد الصحابه ولا حتى التابعين
وحب النبى والتعبير عن ذلك لايكون بالاحتفالات والاختلاط وضرب الموسيقى
                        	*

----------


## احمد جبريل

*ولكن اخى حامد هنالك بدعه خير من بدع كثيره فاذا قارنا بين الذهاب
    الى المولد او الى اماكن الرقص والحفلات تجد افضل ان تكون فى المولد
          خير لك الف مره من ان تكون فى مكان رقص ولهو
  وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*االلهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين
نهنىء الأمة الأسلامية بمولد خير الأنام
*

----------


## acba77

*الهم صلي وسلم علي اشرف خلق الله
*

----------

